

5 Ways to Start Commenting Like a Rockstar - joesunga
http://startupdojo.org/post/656902770/5-ways-to-start-commenting-like-a-rockstar

======
mhd
Rockstars are known for a lot of things, but commenting?

1\. Flip the bird as often as you can.

2\. Do your commenting at a press conference in your bedroom.

3\. Compare yourself to a religious figure to assert your comment's authority.

~~~
joesunga
haha, love it! rockstar may be a bit over the top, i agree -- but come on,
it's pretty clickable right? :)

i love #3 by the way.

------
mooism2
I wish this was about comments in source code, instead of comments on blogs.

~~~
joesunga
i apologize that it wasn't clear. :(

